# "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Skylake, AMD Fury und GTX 970...

Wobei das OC Monster AMD Fury ganz weit oben auf der Liste steht: 4GB HBM Fail Speicher; Massig Rohleistung, welche es nicht auf die Strasse bekommt; Trotz HBM Speicher hoher Verbrauch; Pumpen-Gate usw...


----------



## blink86 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Fail des Jahres:

Hinter jede noch so belanglose Kleinigkeit ein "-gate" zu hängen...

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Fallout 4, auch wenn ich nach Skyrim schon damit gerechnet habe, dass es ein Open-World-Shooter wird.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war die GTX 970 noch 2014, fällt also schonmal raus.

Intels Skylake ist kein echter Fehlschlag, da sie nie ernsthaft versucht haben die Vorgänger wirklich zu schlagen. Sie haben sich, wie schon seit Sandy Bridge, eigentlich nur darauf konzentriert die IGP  zu verbessern und ihre Fertigungskosten zu reduzieren, beides ist ihnen gelungen (einzige GPU die echtes DX12 bietet und 120mm²). Von daher kein Fehlschlag.

Bleibt noch die Fury. Eigentlich wollten sie mit HBM die Karten von Nvdia fertig machen, das ist ihnen leistungsmäßig einigermaßen gelungen. Allerdings haben sie "nur" 4GB RAM, was beim Ultra High End Segment ein echtes Problem ist. Sie verheizen viel zuviel Strom (380W im FurMark, 330W normal gegen die GTX 980Ti mit 250W), der dadurch nötige Hybridkühler ist eigentlich auch nur ein Nachteil, da die meisten soetwas nicht wollen. Von daher haben sie ihre Ansprüche klar verfehlt, ein echter Fehlschlag eben.

Eventuell fällt mir noch etwas ein.

EDIT:
Tatsache, das mit der Speicherproblematik ist erst Januar 2015 so richtig öffentlich geworden, von daher können sich Nvidia und AMD um den "Fail of the Year" prügeln.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der "Fehler" der 970 wurde aber erst 2015 bekannt. Daher passts ja.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war die GTX 970 noch 2014, fällt also schonmal raus.



Sehe ich nicht so, der eigentliche Fail ist, dass als die Kacke am Brennen war nVidia nicht die Eier in der Hose hatte, um sich dazu zu äußern oder den Kunden eine entsprechende Rückerstattung oder einen Ausgleich zu offerieren.
Besser noch sie haben sogar behauptet, dass das von Anfang an so geplant war und die Karte so funktioniert wie sie soll.

Und dass hat alles erst Ende Januar/ Anfang Februar 2015 stattgefunden.


----------



## Roli (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Tja, da hat wohl jeder seine eigenen schlechten Erfahrungen mit Hard- und Software gemacht...
Ich persönlich habe mich am meisten über die unterirdische Qualität der aktuellen ASUS- mg278/279-Monitore geärgert.
Danach folgt dann Bethesdas Unwilligkeit, sich von ihrer alten Engine zu trennen. Skyrim ist ohne FPS-Limiter eine Katastrophe, Fallout läuft "nur" schneller, je mehr FPS anliegen.
Auch über die Rollenspieltechnische Entschlackung bei Fallout habe ich mich geärgert.
Die angesprochenen Themen wie die 970 sind zwar verdächtig, betreffen mich persönlich aber nicht.
Ich freue mich, dass so viele engagierte Tester den Produkten auf den Zahn fühlen und dabei solche Fehlkonstruktionen aufdecken.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Bzg. HMB-Fail: Wenn, dann Fury/ Fury X-Fail! Für die Nano ist das Zeugs hochgeradig geeignet und kann dort zwei der drei Vorteile  (geringen PCB-Flächenbedarf & Effizienz) voll ausspielen!


----------



## Erok (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es war zwar schön, die Meinungen der Redakteure zu lesen, jedoch hab ich eines ganz extrem vermisst.

Und das war die Meinung von Tom Loske  

Tom fehlt einfach enorm bei PCGH. Mit ihm ist leider viel Qualität verloren gegangen. Hab seine Statements immer sehr sehr gerne gelesen. 

Darum ist der Verlust von Tom für mich der Fail des Jahres 2015 

Hoffentlich gehts ihm gut bei Roccat 

Und was mir auch von den anderen Redakteuren gefehlt hat, ist die Tatsache, daß *KEINER* die unverschämte Preis-Politik bei Grafikkarten angesprochen hat. Was für eine Titan X und 980 Ti und Fury X oder die Asus R9 Nano mit weisser Plastik-Abdeckung verlangt wird, das ist einfach nicht mehr schön.

Das wäre mein grösstest Onprangering für das Jahr 2015. Aber ich bleib realistisch und bin mir sicher, auch 2016 werden wieder unverschämt hohe Preise für die jeweiligen Spitzenmodelle verlangt.

Greetz Erok


----------



## KonterSchock (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

windows 10


----------



## HighEnd111 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich find Raff's Fail des Jahres am Besten und schließe mich daher an


----------



## Xanten (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Danke KonterSchock!!!
Endlich spricht es mal jemand an. Überall ließt man (leider auch bei PCGH) soundso viel Millionen Win 10-Nutzer auf Steam, soviel Prozent mehr im PCGH-Vergleich. Merkt denn niemand, das viel Werbung=schwaches Produkt bedeutet. Sind den die Menschen von den Lobbyisten so eingelullt worden, das sie nicht mehr über Datenklau und Entmündigung am PC/im Netz nachdenken? Für mich ganz klar, die Katastrophe war und ist WIN 10.
mfG


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, wie sie es eigentlich geschafft haben für die Fehldeklaration der Karte als 256bit GDDR5-Karte nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen zu werden.
> In den USA wird doch sonst gegen jedes Kinkerlitzchen geklagt, aber gegen einen solch eindeutigen Betrug nicht?!



Ist ja kein Betrug in dem Sinne. Du bekommst das was du bezahlt hast - Eine 4 GByte Karte ... Auch die Physikalische Anbindung an 256 Bit ist vorhanden. Nur dahinter wird es dann grusselig. Zwei Memorycontroller müssen sich im Ernstfall einen Level 2 Cache teilen:

http://www.3dcenter.org/dateien/abbildungen/nVidia-GeForce-GTX-970-3,5-GB-Problem.png

Betrug kannst du ihnen weder für die Angabe der 4 Gigabyte (vorhanden) noch der 256bit-Anbindung (Memorycontroller für alle 256bit auch vorhanden)  machen. Glaub mir ihre Rechtsabteilung hat wahrscheinlich schon vor Release alle Szenarios abgeklopft.
Wäre der "Betrug" so offensichtlich gewesen, wäre das ganze schon 2014 hochgekocht.



Erok schrieb:


> Und was mir auch von den anderen Redakteuren gefehlt hat, ist die Tatsache, daß *KEINER*  die unverschämte Preis-Politik bei Grafikkarten angesprochen hat. Was  für eine Titan X und 980 Ti und Fury X oder die Asus R9 Nano mit weisser  Plastik-Abdeckung verlangt wird, das ist einfach nicht mehr  schön.



Wieso Preispolitik? Titan X, 980Ti sind zum gleichen Preis released worden wie Ihre Vorgänger ... Bei uns sind sie nur so Teuer, weil der € so bescheiden abgesackt ist. Also wenn du dich beschweren willst, dann geh mal schön nach Bonn oder Brüssel, die mit ihere Politik dafür gesorgt haben.

Und zur Fury X ... Erwartest du ne Spitzenkarte für nen Ei und nen Butterbrot zu bekommen. AMD ist nicht in der Lage noch weiterhin ihre Technologie an die User zu verschenken. Friss oder lass AMD sterben und lebe dann mit den Konsequenzen ... Über soviel Naivität in Bezug auf die "Good-Guys" von AMD kann ich nur immer wieder mit den Kopf schütteln.
Ein Unternehmen das am Markt bleiben will, muss sich am Leben halten und das bedeutet auch angemessene Preise für ihre Produkte. In den Chips der Fury-Reihe ist eine große Menge Forschung geflossen ... Forschung = Entwicklungskosten ... Und diese müssen wieder reingeholt werden sonst ist Essig mit neuer Technologie. Dann bekommt ihr die nächsten Jahre nur noch Rebrands der alten Technologie.

Sieht man doch schon am Markt.

Nvidia-Neue Karten: GTX950, GTX960, GTX970, GTX980, GTX980Ti, GTX TITAN X <- die komplette Linie alles Maxwell-Architektur

AMD: R9 Nano, R9 Fury, R9 Fury X <- Nur die TopDogs sind neuste Technologie. Der Rest vom Portfolio erlebt seinen 2-4 Frühling.

AMD hat einfach nicht mehr den Schotter um etwas besseres zu bringen ... Und dass können sich die meisten AMD-Anhänger auf die Fahne schreiben, die nicht bereit sind für neue Technologie den entsprechenden Aufschlag in Kauf zu nehmen.

Und Ehrlich dieses Verhalten ist mein persönlicher Fail des Jahres.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer noch, wie sie es eigentlich geschafft haben für die Fehldeklaration der Karte als 256bit GDDR5-Karte nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen zu werden.
> In den USA wird doch sonst gegen jedes Kinkerlitzchen geklagt, aber gegen einen solch eindeutigen Betrug nicht?!
> 
> Bzg. HMB-Fail: Wenn, dann Fury/ Fury X-Fail! Für die Nano ist das Zeugs hochgeradig geeignet und kann dort zwei der drei Vorteile  (geringen PCB-Flächenbedarf & Effizienz) voll ausspielen!



Das liegt wohl ganz einfach daran das die Karte tatsächlich mit echten 256Bit angebunden ist, allerdings telen sich zwei 512MB Blöcke mit ihren 2x32Bit eine Verarbeitungseinheit mit einem Block L2 Cache. Rein technisch ist alles so wie von Nvidia beschrieben, nur eben nicht ganz so wie von Kunden erwartet. Von daher dürften die Chancen auch in den USA eher Mau ausfallen, auch wenn es immer wieder überraschungen gibt. Z.B. Red Bull, die (zu recht) einen zweistelligen Millionenbetrag gezahlt haben, weil ihr Gesöff eben KEINE Flügel verleiht.

EDIT: da hab ich wohl zu lange geschrieben und recherchiert, FortuneHunter war schneller...


Zur Nano:
ja, sie ist einen Zacken schneller als die GTX 980 (so wie Nvidia sie getaktet hat) und ja, sie verbraucht auch nur etwa das gleiche und ja, sie ist wesentlich kürzer (soweit ich weiß ganze 3cm in der kürzesten GTX 980 Variante), allerdings ist das doch ein klein wenig schwach für eine neue super duper Technologie wie HBM, die einen gigantischen Durchbruch dastellen sollte.



Erok schrieb:


> Und was mir auch von den anderen Redakteuren gefehlt hat, ist die Tatsache, daß *KEINER* die unverschämte Preis-Politik bei Grafikkarten angesprochen hat. Was für eine Titan X und 980 Ti und Fury X oder die Asus R9 Nano mit weisser Plastik-Abdeckung verlangt wird, das ist einfach nicht mehr schön.



Das ganze hat allerdings schon mit der original Titan angefangen. Damals haben Nvidia und AMD bemerkt das es eine große Käuferschicht oberhalb der magischen 500€ gibt, man mußte ihnen einfach nur etwas bieten (mehr RAM UND deutich mehr Leistung), damit sie die Kohle auf den Tische legen, früher hat man es mit popligen 10% mehr Takt oder dem Doppelten Speicher versucht, was nie so richtig funktioniert hat. Das ganze wurde dann mit der GTX 780 Ti und der Titan Black perfektioniert.

Das alles ist schon blöd für den "High End Wiederverkäufer", 100€ pro Jahr reichen jetzt nichtmehr um die neueste Graka drin zu haben und läßt den "High End Auslutscher" (der seine Graka bis zum bitteren Ende verwendet) so richtig dämlich aussehen.


----------



## matti30 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

der Fail von Raff gefällt mir am Besten 
Dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie teuer waren denn Grakas früher zu DM Zeiten ?? Da hat man locker mal 1000 € auf den Tisch gelegt.

Test: NVIDIAs Titanium-Grafikchips | NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500 | TecChannel.de


----------



## bootzeit (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Größter Fail ´14, `15 ..... die Grafikkartenpreise .


----------



## ARCdefender (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ganz klar Fallout4
Ich frage mich bis heute wo war da eigentlich Fallout?


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Größter Fail ´14, `15 ..... die Grafikkartenpreise .



Dann aber eher 1980 bis heute, günstig waren gute Karten noch nie (jedenfalls von Start). Wobei es bei der Voodoo 3 und TNT 2 ein relatives Minimum gab.


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Wie teuer waren denn Grakas früher zu DM Zeiten ?? Da hat man locker mal 1000 € auf den Tisch gelegt.
> 
> Test: NVIDIAs Titanium-Grafikchips | NVIDIA GeForce3 Ti 500 | TecChannel.de




Da gabs doch 2012 schon einen Artikel hier auf der Seite: 3D-Beschleuniger durchbrechen die 1.000-Euro-Marke: Die vermutlich teuersten Grafikkarten ihrer Zeit [Artikel der Woche]


----------



## bootzeit (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

500€ (1000DM) und bis zu 1000€ sind aber ein kleiner feiner Unterschied . Auch 700€ halte ich für maßlos überzogen davon mal ab . Wenn aber manche meinen das ist so in Ordnung...gut, ich bin da anderer Meinung.


----------



## Rolk (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ganz klar der Massenbetrug mit der GTX970 und Nvidias Umgang damit.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Fiji, Gtx 970, Win 10, Skylake


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@FortuneHunter, Pu244: Entschuldigung, da hab ich gefailed...


Pu244 schrieb:


> Zur Nano:
> ja, sie ist einen Zacken schneller als die GTX 980 (so wie Nvidia sie getaktet hat) und ja, sie verbraucht auch nur etwa das gleiche und ja, sie ist wesentlich kürzer (soweit ich weiß ganze 3cm in der kürzesten GTX 980 Variante), allerdings ist das doch ein klein wenig schwach für eine neue super duper Technologie wie HBM, die einen gigantischen Durchbruch dastellen sollte.
> .


Effizienteste Graka im Hochlastbereich finde ich nach wie vor keine schwache Leistung... http://www.3dcenter.org/image/view/9400/_original
Mittlerweile hat sie auch einen sehr guten Preispunkt, 530€ sind in etwa dreißig Euro Aufpreis (unter 10%) gegenüber einer 980 mit vergleichbar hochwertigem Kühlsystem---aber die sind dann 28cm statt 16cm lang, haben die schlechtere Effizienz und brauchen GSYNC statt FreeSync, sprich ~100€ Aufpreis fürs Display nicht vergessen! Damit in meinen Augen ganz klar das Highlight 2015!


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



bootzeit schrieb:


> 500€ (1000DM) und bis zu 1000€ sind aber ein kleiner feiner Unterschied . Auch 700€ halte ich für maßlos überzogen davon mal ab . Wenn aber manche meinen das ist so in Ordnung...gut, ich bin da anderer Meinung.



Vermutlich hat ereinfach nur DM und € verwechselt, heute wären das ca. 670€. Die GeForce 2 Ultra hat damals 1500DM gekostet, das wären heute  ca. 1040€. So richtig teuer war es zu Voodooo 2 Zeiten, wer sich ein Gespann mit guter 2D Karte gönnte war auch seine 1500DM los, heute etwa 1090€ und wer für seine fette Röhre ein SLI gespann brauchte oder sonst die perverse Auflösung von 1024x768 genießen wollte war bei der 12MB Version gut 2200DM los, heute etwa 1600€.

1981 durfte man für eine CGA Karte 1000DM hinlegen, heute etwa 1140€

Wie ich gesagt habe, Grakas waren immer teuer. Die gute alte Zeit, in der die tTile angeblich einmal billig gewesen sein sollen, beruht aud der verklärung der Erinnerung alter Säcke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



matti30 schrieb:


> der Fail von Raff gefällt mir am Besten
> Dem schließe ich mich voll und ganz an.


Stimmt irgendwie. Merkt man sogar im Forum das die Zündfähigkeit zugenommen hat. Wir sind alle keine Engel und ich selbst auch kein Waisenknabe, aber mitunter meint man wirklich bei den Tetzlaffs zu Gast zu sein 

Wenn ich mich auf Technik beschränken müsste dann wären es die derzeitigen Preise die durch einen miesen Wechselkurs und schlechte Verfügbarkeit angeheizt werden


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Als ich die Galerie durchgeschaut habe war da noch kein Kommentar von Raff ... Kann mich seiner Meinung auch nur Vollumfänglich anschließen.
Aber das betrifft nicht nur Titel wie Arkham Knight ... Wenn ich noch an die Diskussionen im Vorfeld von Witcher 3 denke.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat ereinfach nur DM und € verwechselt, heute wären das ca. 670€. Die GeForce 2 Ultra hat damals 1500DM gekostet, das wären heute  ca. 1040€. So richtig teuer war es zu Voodooo 2 Zeiten, wer sich ein Gespann mit guter 2D Karte gönnte war auch seine 1500DM los, heute etwa 1090€ und wer für seine fette Röhre ein SLI gespann brauchte oder sonst die perverse Auflösung von 1024x768 genießen wollte war bei der 12MB Version gut 2200DM los, heute etwa 1600€.
> 
> 1981 durfte man für eine CGA Karte 1000DM hinlegen, heute etwa 1140€
> 
> Wie ich gesagt habe, Grakas waren immer teuer. Die gute alte Zeit, in der die tTile angeblich einmal billig gewesen sein sollen, beruht aud der verklärung der Erinnerung alter Säcke.


Ich frage mich aber, wieso immer so weit zurückblicken? Die letzten zehn Jahre lang waren Grakas wirklich günstiger im Vergleich zu heute...
...hatten dafür aber auch nahezu durch die Bank weg bedeutend weniger gelungene Kühler, was gerne vergessen wird.

BTW:  für Raffs nachgereichte Meinung...


----------



## Pumpi (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Die GTX 970, Fury und auch den Skylake muss man sich nicht kaufen, es gibt Ersatzprodukte. G-Sync ist leider unumgänglich bei Neuanschaffung eines Monitors. Was einem da allerdings für im Schnitt 150€ Aufpreis an Hardwarequalität geboten wird ist in der Regel unter aller Sau. Da hat nVidia sehr schlecht mit seinen Partnern verhandelt. Qualität gehört bei Hochpreisprodukten ganz oben auf die Agenda...


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> @FortuneHunter, Pu244: Entschuldigung, da hab ich gefailed...



Es ist nicht ganz einfah da durchzusteigen, ich habe auch der ausfühlichlichen Erklärung eines Redakteurs bedurft. Das gemeine daran ist das man deshalb jetzt nicht sagen kann wie es sich in der Zukunft auswirkt (das wissen wohl nur die Leute in den Nvidialabors).



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Effizienteste Graka im Hochlastbereich finde ich nach wie vor keine schwache Leistung... http://www.3dcenter.org/image/view/9400/_original



Naja, die GTX 680 brauchte damals 25% weniger Strom und war ca. 5% langsamer als die HD 7970 (wurde allerdings etwas unverdient zum Sieger gekürt). Das war nur eine neue Architektur und keine neue Technologie. Wenn die Nano mit ihrem Verbrauch so schnell wie die Fury X wäre, dann würde ich sagen HBM ist echt ultimativ. So muß ich aber sagen entweder bringt es nicht soviel oder die Mehrleistung ist bei AMD irgendwie verpufft. In jedem Fall war die Fury nicht das was man so etwartet hat, von der Nano hat man teilweise gehofft das sie schneller als eine GTX 980 ist, bei deutlich weniger Stromverbrauch als die GTX 970. Alles in allem kann man sagen: das hat Nvidia so in etwa schon 1 Jahr früher hinbekommen, auch wenn die Fiji Serie, zu einem vernünftigen Preis, nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Vorsicht, lass dich mit dieser Bestätigung nicht von Ion erwischen. Mir hat er dafür eine gelbe Karte verpasst (SPAM), es hätte ja das drücken des Likebutton genügt.....
> 
> (Das kommt dabei raus wenn man pubertierenden Macht verleiht).


Wenn du mit dem Essen fertig bist lege das Besteck doch bitte beiseite denn mit einem Messer zwischen den Zähnen kommt man nicht weit ohne aufzufallen. Nudelsterne bekommt man allerdings nie zu Unrecht.

Zum Glück bleibt vieles für mich fern da ich irgendwie derzeitig kaum Verlangen habe am PC etwas zu ändern bzw so wie gewohnt zu nutzen.


----------



## deftones (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich ist Skylake glaube der größte Fail, das Leistungplus von Jahr zu Jahr ist so schwach. 
Wollte jetzt eigentlich auf Skylake aufrüsten, aber werde mal bei meinem Xeon E5440 mit 4x 3,8 GHz bleiben. 
So lange bei meinem 7 Jahre alten System nix abraucht, warte ich auf AMD Zen, wobei ich da nicht so viel erwarte. (Dauert ja auch noch 1 Jahr bis das Ding kommt)
Skylake wäre gut geworden, wenn das Z170 System auch mit dem 6-Kerner (für ~350 €) versorgt werden wäre.
Naja die Fury Karte hätte 8 GB Ram vertragen könnnen, die Nano  ist ganz gut aber zu teuer. (bei 250 € werde ich bei der Nano zugreifen mehr aber auch nicht)
Werde mal die 14 nm abwarten.

Damals konnte man mit einem Hardwareupgrade die Spieleleistung nach 3-4 Jahren verzehnfachen, jetzt muss man schon fast 8-10 Jahre warten.
Da brauchen sich die Hersteller nicht wundern das kaum noch einer was kauft.


----------



## Temjin951 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Fail des Jahres ist dass bei jedem Spiel immer wieder die ewig langen Downgrade Diskussionen angefacht werden müssen, The Witcher 3 ist hier wohl das beste Beispiel, ja es wird immer Downgrades geben, genauso wie die Community im Vorfeld immer Bullshots vorgesetzt bekommen wird oder mutmaßliche Ingame Trailer welche mit nicht massentauglichen Presets und Assets laufen...

Aus technischer Sicht ist es ganz klar die Haltung vieler OEM's im PC und Notebookbereich, kaum vernünftige Notebooks mit einer AMD APU oder einer dedizierten AMD GPU vorhanden, dazu werden von vielen OEM's immer wieder (scheinbar) nicht vernünftig getestete Produkte auf den Markt geworfen, als kleineres (aber in meinen Augen vernachlässigbares) Beispiel die Sache mit der Pumpe auf der Fury X.
Es werden leider gefühlte 100 Produkte auf den Markt geworfen ,wo man erst nach gründlicher Recherche die Unterscheide erkennt. 
Hier sollte mMn mal eine Konsolidierung des Marktes stattfinden, Auswahlfreiheit schön und gut, aber mich zwischen gefühlten 15 fast gleichen Mainboards entscheiden zu müssen ist leider lästig, auch wenn man sich gerne mit Hardware beschäftigt.


----------



## Löschzwerg (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein persönlicher Hardware Fail: Sämtliche Fiji Karten mit Referenz-PCB von AMD. Bei Fury / X erwärmen sich die Spannungswandler viel zu stark und die Hitze strahlt über die ganze Platine bis aufs Mainboard aus! Hier hätte man 1 cm mehr Platz spendieren können, es hätte der allgemeinen Qualität und Lebensdauer gut getan. Bei der Nano ist die Spannungswandlung ebenfalls überfordert und rattert/zirpt fröhlich vor sich hin... Bei einer sonst gelungenen Karte und bei dem Preis völlig unnötig verschenktes Potential.

Meine Sapphire Fury Tri-X habe ich daher verkauft, mit der Nano kann ich leben, da eine Absenkung der Spannung das Problem etwas gemildert hat.


----------



## Aslinger (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich find Raff's Fail des Jahres am Besten und schließe mich daher an



Ich kann zu Batman nix sagen, da ich nicht so der Fan von Superheldenspiele bin. 

Mein Fail 2015 ist die GTX 970 Verarschung! Skylake ist auch eher enttäuschend.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht ganz einfah da durchzusteigen, ich habe auch der ausfühlichlichen Erklärung eines Redakteurs bedurft. Das gemeine daran ist das man deshalb jetzt nicht sagen kann wie es sich in der Zukunft auswirkt (das wissen wohl nur die Leute in den Nvidialabors).
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, die GTX 680 brauchte damals 25% weniger Strom und war ca. 5% langsamer als die HD 7970 (wurde allerdings etwas unverdient zum Sieger gekürt). Das war nur eine neue Architektur und keine neue Technologie. Wenn die Nano mit ihrem Verbrauch so schnell wie die Fury X wäre, dann würde ich sagen HBM ist echt ultimativ. So muß ich aber sagen entweder bringt es nicht soviel oder die Mehrleistung ist bei AMD irgendwie verpufft. In jedem Fall war die Fury nicht das was man so etwartet hat, von der Nano hat man teilweise gehofft das sie schneller als eine GTX 980 ist, bei deutlich weniger Stromverbrauch als die GTX 970. Alles in allem kann man sagen: das hat Nvidia so in etwa schon 1 Jahr früher hinbekommen, auch wenn die Fiji Serie, zu einem vernünftigen Preis, nicht schlecht ist.


Vergiss nicht, das Fiji nicht auf einer neuen Archtitektur basiert, sondern sogar auf einer in Kauf genommen suboptimaleren Umsetzung von GCN 1.2! (ein doppelter Tonga wäre stärker)
-> neue Technologie & alte Architektur gegen neue Architektur und alte Technologie: Ein ungleiches Duell, das HBM  aber (im praktisch relevanten Bereich der Hochlasttests) für sich entscheiden konnte! 

Ich würde übrigens aus der Hüfte geschossen mutmaßen, dass weder die 680 noch die 7970, sondern die  7870 in dem Hochlastindex wahrscheinlich die effizienteste Karte aus der ersten 28nm-Riege gewesen wäre...


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, wieso immer so weit zurückblicken? Die letzten zehn Jahre lang waren Grakas wirklich günstiger im Vergleich zu heute...
> ...hatten dafür aber auch nahezu durch die Bank weg bedeutend weniger gelungene Kühler, was gerne vergessen wird.



Weil einem die Leute immer gerne in den Ohren liegen wie günstig die Karten anno dazumal doch gewesen sein sollen und das der Kaiser (nein, nicht der Franz, sondern Wilhelm der II.) es niemals zugelassen hätte das es soweit kommt. Das kann ich eben bis 1980 widerlegen, damit mir keiner mit den angeblich guten VGA/EGA/CGA Zeiten kommt, in denen doch alles so billig war. Zum Thema die Letzten 10 Jahre: mit der GTX 8800 Ultra war man mit wiet über 700€ (mit Inflation an die 850€) nicht gerade billig unterwegs, die HD 7970 6GB kostete auch ihre 800€ und was für die GTX 480 mit 3GB zu entrichten war habe ich leider nichtmehr im Kopf. Es ist nunmal leider eine Tatsache das es die gute alte Zeit nicht gab und wenn man dann weiter zurückgeht kommt man an einen Punkt an dem RAM und HDDs ein extrem teurer Posten waren, was sie heute nicht mehr sind.



Pumpi schrieb:


> Vorsicht, lass dich mit dieser Bestätigung nicht von Ion erwischen. Mir hat er dafür eine gelbe Karte verpasst (SPAM), es hätte ja das drücken des Likebutton genügt.....



Das machen alle Moderatoren und zwar mit recht, sonst würde hier fast alles nurnoch aus "toll", "find ich gut" usw. bestehen. Wenn du das umgehen willst schreib einfach einen Satz dazu, etwa"das finde ich auch seit Jahren wird aber viel zu wenig berücksichtigt" oder "das wird leider von vielen unterschätzt" usw..

Wenn du ganz krass drauf bist, dann kannst du sogar etwas mit Inhalt schreiben und wenn du es noch härter willst, dann schreibst du etwas das die Leute interessiert und zur Diskussion beiträgt.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Weil einem die Leute immer gerne in den Ohren liegen wie günstig die Karten anno dazumal doch gewesen sein sollen



Erinnert mich an die damals angeblich so günstigen Computerspiele, im Vergleich zu heute.


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Der Fail 2015 war für mich Windows 10 mit Abstand.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



NotAnExit schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die damals angeblich so günstigen Computerspiele, im Vergleich zu heute.


Wobei die Leute an echt heftigem Realitätsverlust leiden, nie zuvor waren Spiele so günstig zu haben wie jetzt...


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ...

... ist neben den weiterhin hohen Verkaufszahlen der GTX970 trotz der Speichergeschichte und der damit verbundenen Signalwirkung für beide Grafikkartenhersteller die Veröffentlichung der *~17-20cm* kurzen *GTX980 mit 8GB *Speicher mit *vollweretigem GM204*-Grafikchip für den *Notebookmarkt, *anstatt die Karte für Desktoprechner zu bringen.

Fiji ist für mich in der Gesamtheit kein Fail, darunter fällt nur die Fury X. Als Speerspitze zu wenig Speicher und die Pumpenlautstärke als absolutes No-Go. Warum die Nano sehr gelungen ist wurde schon oft genug erwähnt, die Fury ohne X behauptet sich gegen die GTX980 und punktet als Oberklassenkarte ab der Auflösung 1440p.

Ärgerlich war auch die Performance aller AMD Karten, nicht nur von Fiji, in den letzten AAA-Titel, was nicht an den hohen Anforderungen moderner Spieleengines an Grafikkarten liegen kann, wie Stars Wars Battlefront gezeigt hat. Dort wird zumindest optisch nicht gekleckert sondern geklotzt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

"Globale" Fails des Jahres sind für mich erstens die undurchsichtigen Datensammelmachenschaften sowie das "Jetzt nimm gefälligste endlich Win10 du dummer user!!!111eins"-Gehabe von MS und zweitens das keine-Eier-in-der-Hose-haben von NVidia um ihren vorsätzlichen Speicherbetrug zuzugeben.

Persönlicher Fail des Jahres?
Naja, der steht hier.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wobei die Leute an echt heftigem Realitätsverlust leiden, nie zuvor waren Spiele so günstig zu haben wie jetzt...



Naja, es gab eben eine Zeit in der Vollpreisspiele 99DM gekostet haben. Da sagen sich viele "früher in der guten alten zeit war alles viel billiger, nur 50€, obwohl nur so wenig Leute gezockt haben", was sie vergessen ist das es damals billiger war ein Spiel zu entwickeln und man mit Inflation (1996 Dark Reign: the Future of War) schon wieder bei über 75€ ist. Mal ganz zu schweigen von 1990, da hat Monkey Island 120DM gekostet, was heute etwa 108€ wären und damit mehr als die meisten Collectors Editionen.


----------



## Nachtflieger (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ... war mit abstand der ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" Monitor der fast 700€  Gerät  hat nach 3 Monaten sein Geist aufgegeben.
Der Monitor wurde zwar ausgetauscht  aber kein Neugerät bekommen sondern ein repariertes. Habe sowas nicht erwartet von so einem Markenprodukt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Wobei die Leute an echt heftigem Realitätsverlust leiden, nie zuvor waren Spiele so günstig zu haben wie jetzt...


Das mag vielleicht beim Key Handel noch passen


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht beim Key Handel noch passen



Auch sonst, wann soll es denn günster gewesen sein?


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Lies mal auf kultboy die alten Powerplay-Testberichte Anfang-Mitte der 90er. Da stand bei der Wertung immer der ca.-Preis dabei. Da legst du die Ohren an.
Ich habe damals z.B. für F-15 Strike Eagle III 120,- DM gezahlt (1993).


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

â€‹





Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht beim Key Handel noch passen


Als ob ich sowas machen würde...


Pu244 schrieb:


> Auch sonst, wann soll es denn günster gewesen sein?


Ganz genau! 
Heutzutage gibt es nach kürzester Zeit Sales, es gibt diverse Top-Spiele, die direkt mit einem 20€-Preisschild in den digitalen Handel kommen, es gibt faire Vorbestellaktionen (hätte das jemand vor ein paar Jahren prophezeit,  wäre die einzige Antwort ein "träum weiter" gewesen...)
Natürlich sind dazwischen auch einige schwarze Schafe, aber das Preisniveau im generellen ist heutzutage schon sehr, sehr geil!

Edit: 
Ein paar gute Beispiele: 
-Ältere Spiele früher kosteten NAHEZU IMMER 10€ (Softwarepyramide)---heutzutage ist das der Standardpreis für ältere Titel, dazu kommen dann 75%-Sales als Standard und ab und an gar mal ein 90%er!
-Vorbestelleraktionen wie Witcher III für 42€, die Crowdfunding-Anhängsel wie 3x PillE für 60$ (bis paar Monate vor Release) oder StarCitizen&Squad42 für 42€ (bis zum Jahreswechsel) 
-Wenn früher was rauskam, was bei Release nicht mindestens 40€ gekostet hat war klar: Das ist höchstwahrscheinlich Schrott! Heute lässt sich das nicht mehr sagen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wenn man sich durch die Foren frisst scheint ja kaum noch jemand Games regulär im Handel zu kaufen.
Natürlich wird auch wegen dem Kampf um das tägliche Brot oder der Vorherrschaft der Hitlisten öfters und schneller mal was verramscht


----------



## FortuneHunter (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Es gibt offizielle Keyhändler die auch Spiele vergünstigt anbieten. Ich hab all die Jahre mitgemacht im Spielebereich. Angefangen 1984 bis jetzt. 
Ich kann mich an keine Zeiten erinnern wo ich weniger oder mehr als heutzutage bezahlt habe.

Statt Sales gab es die Pyramide, Wühltische im Baumarkt (Man mag es kaum glauben, aber bei uns im Hagebaumarkt gab es Wühltische für Computerspiele)
Statt Bundles gab es ... ja man mag es kaum glauben Bundles.  Damals noch mit 10 oder mehr Spielen in einer Schachtel.
Vieles ist Digital geworden aber im Prinzip hat sich wenig geändert.

Als es bei mir Geldmäßig noch nicht so rosig aussahe habe ich davon meine Spielebibliothek bestritten.


----------



## ARCdefender (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat ereinfach nur DM und € verwechselt, heute wären das ca. 670€. Die GeForce 2 Ultra hat damals 1500DM gekostet, das wären heute  ca. 1040€. So richtig teuer war es zu Voodooo 2 Zeiten, wer sich ein Gespann mit guter 2D Karte gönnte war auch seine 1500DM los, heute etwa 1090€ und wer für seine fette Röhre ein SLI gespann brauchte oder sonst die perverse Auflösung von 1024x768 genießen wollte war bei der 12MB Version gut 2200DM los, heute etwa 1600€.
> 
> 1981 durfte man für eine CGA Karte 1000DM hinlegen, heute etwa 1140€
> 
> Wie ich gesagt habe, Grakas waren immer teuer. Die gute alte Zeit, in der die tTile angeblich einmal billig gewesen sein sollen, beruht aud der verklärung der Erinnerung alter Säcke.



Nun ja ich habe damals für die 8800GT knapp 210,- bezahlt. Die 8800GT war zu der Zeit in etwa das was heute eine GTX970 darstellt.
Klar im High-End Bereich hat sich nicht viel am Preis getan, die 8800 ULTRA war auch da teuer, aber die Mittelklasse Karten sind extrem teuer geworden. 
Und bei der GTX980 finde ich den Preis absolut daneben, für das gebotene an mehr Leistung zur 970.

(edit)
Bei den Spielen sind die Preise bei den Konsolen eigentlich gleich geblieben. Ich habe auch damals für ein SNES oder Mega-Drive Modul zwischen 119,- bis 140,- DM bezahlt, beim NEO~GEO zum Teil sogar 800,- DM!
Wenn man dann die Inflation mit ein berechnet sind Spiele auf den Konsolen also sogar günstiger geworden, weil 120,- DM entsprechen heute nicht mehr 60,-


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Donald Trump ist wirklich der Fail des Jahres   

Für mich ist es AMD Allgemein, sie bringen seit Jahren nichts wirklich neues auf den Markt, die Grafikkarten haben mit dem HBM Speicher zwar mal eine Neuerung erhalten aber der war auch nicht gerade das erwartete Wunder, was wohl eher an den NUR 4GB liegt.
Bei den CPUs gibt es auch schon lange nur aufgewärmtes vom letzten Jahr, ich erwarte Sehnsüchtig die AM4 Plattform auch wenn mein FX 6300 noch gut dabei ist, bei AMD wird es langsam langweilig wenn sie nichts wirklich neues bringen.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Stimme Raff absolut zu. Nicht unbedingt bezogen auf Arkham, aber generell. Das beste Beispiel ist imo die ewige Diskussion rund um Steam und DRM. Statt über die Qualität der Spiele zu sprechen, wird oft ewig nur darüber geredet, wie diese vertrieben werden. Genau so werden Nebensächlichkeiten, die mit dem eigentlichen Produkt/Spiel eigentlich gar nichts zu tun haben, derart aufgebauscht, dass die eigentliche Diskussion über die Qualität in den Hintergrund gerät. Gleiches Spiel bei den Diskussion zu angeblichen Downgrades usw. Leider zieht das Internet Fatalismus wohl magisch an. Reflektierte Ansichten, die durchaus vorhandene Probleme durchaus einordnen können, gehen im Geschrei der Entrüsteten und Dogmatiker regelmäßig unter. Schade.



Spoiler



Mein Fail des Jahres (unabhängig von PC Technik und Spielen) ist das Erstarken rechter Kräfte in Deutschland. Das ist wirklich traurig.





FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Es gibt offizielle Keyhändler die auch Spiele vergünstigt anbieten. Ich hab all die Jahre mitgemacht im Spielebereich. Angefangen 1984 bis jetzt.
> Ich kann mich an keine Zeiten erinnern wo ich weniger oder mehr als heutzutage bezahlt habe.
> 
> Statt Sales gab es die Pyramide, Wühltische im Baumarkt (Man mag es kaum glauben, aber bei uns im Hagebaumarkt gab es Wühltische für Computerspiele)
> ...



Die Zeit vom Release zum Sale hat sich aber teilweise drastisch reduziert. Auf der Pyramide sind Spiele (als R-Release in CD-Hülle) vor der Digital-Zeit oft erst nach zwei oder drei Jahren gelangt und vorher gab es kaum Rabatt. Heute sind viele Spiele teils nach wenigen Wochen und Monaten schon deutlich reduziert zu haben. Dahingehend hat sich imo schon was verbessert. Und die universelle Verfügbarkeit ist auch nicht zu verachten. Wenn man nicht in einer Großstadt gewohnt hat, war es früher nicht ganz so einfach, an günstige Spiele ranzukommen (oder überhaupt an neue Spiele...).


----------



## maCque (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich eindeutig Win10. Sehe keinerlei wirklich essentielle Verbesserung, dafür nur einiges an Verschlechterung.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Bzg. HMB-Fail: Wenn, dann Fury/ Fury X-Fail! Für die Nano ist das Zeugs hochgeradig geeignet und kann dort zwei der drei Vorteile  (geringen PCB-Flächenbedarf & Effizienz) voll ausspielen!



Die Nano ist kein großes Effizienz-Wunder. Obwohl AMD eine extrem große und damit teure GPU stark undervoltet, ähnelt der Verbrauch der Konkurrenz. Fiji ist immerhin 1,5 mal so groß wie der GM104 einer nur wenig langsameren GTX 980, die ohne Übertaktung auch nicht mehr verbraucht.

Für Fans extrem kompakter Rechner ist die Technik natürlich hochinteressant. Meinem subjektiven Eindruck nach bin ich aber bei weitem nicht der einzige, der Mini-Gaming-PCs als wortwörtlich winzige Nische ansieht. Nicht wenige interessante Custom-Grafikkarten der letzten Jahren hatten zugunsten einer niedrigen Lautheit überdimensionierte Kühler, die das PCB ohnehin in jede Richtung überragen – da ist dann auch der Platzbedarf des Speicherinterface zweitrangig. Schade, das AMD bislang keine mobile-Fury gebracht hat. Da könnte sich die Technik wirklich bezahlt machen.





Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann aber eher 1980 bis heute, günstig waren gute Karten noch nie (jedenfalls von Start). Wobei es bei der Voodoo 3 und TNT 2 ein relatives Minimum gab.



Meine RivaTNT hat 330 DM gekostet und war neben der Voodoo Banshee die schnellste Einzelkarten-Lösung zu diesem Zeitpunkt war. Auch eine Kombination aus Matrox Mystique und Voodoo 2 gab es für unter 1.000 DM. Erst als die Hersteller mit mehreren zeitgleich angebotenen GPUs bewusst ein breites Preisspektrum abgedeckten, explodierten die High-End-Preise. Seit den 1.400 DM einer Geforce 2 Ultra sind sie aber (inflations- und wechselkursbereinigt) wieder recht stabil und man sollte auch nicht das untere Ende des Marktes vergessen:
Abgesehen von der deutlich schlechteren Vorjahresgeneration gab es in den 90ern keine alternativen Spieler-Grafikkarten. High-End war zugleich Low-End und auf den Marktbereich mit den größten Absatzzahlen gerichtet. Heute ist das die untere Mittelklasse – zu einem ähnlichen Preis. Darüber gibt es zusätzliche Modelle mit mehr Leistung.





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Donald Trump ist wirklich der Fail des Jahres



Es steht zu befürchten, dass auf Donald Trumps Bankkonto dennoch ein klarer "win" zu verzeichnen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



> Es steht zu befürchten, dass auf Donald Trumps Bankkonto dennoch ein klarer "win" zu verzeichnen ist.


Das ist wohl war aber Dummheit kann man mit keinem Geld der Erde heilen


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist wohl war aber Dummheit kann man mit keinem Geld der Erde heilen



Ich glaube nicht, dass sein Kontostand dieses Jahr so wahnsinnig gestiegen ist. Immerhin bezahlt er seine lächerliche Kampagne zum Großteil tatsächlich wohl aus eigener Tasche. Aber ist ja eigentlich auch vollkommen egal, wenn man schon Miliardär ist...


----------



## SilentAndre (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

besser wäre es für alle mal nach den eigenen Fails zu schauen aber nee is ja genug Ablenkung da draußen


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



SilentAndre schrieb:


> besser wäre es für alle mal nach den eigenen Fails zu schauen aber nee is ja genug Ablenkung da draußen



Ach, meine eigenen Fails sind mir schmerzlich bewusst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



SilentAndre schrieb:


> besser wäre es für alle mal nach den eigenen Fails zu schauen aber nee is ja genug Ablenkung da draußen


Nicht jeder kennt seine Schwächen oder ignoriert das Bekannte. Es ist aber wie mit allem, das eigene Zeugs ist einfach zu langweilig und die weite Welt ist da viel spannender.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Intels Skylake ist kein echter Fehlschlag, da sie nie ernsthaft versucht haben die Vorgänger wirklich zu schlagen. Sie haben sich, wie schon seit Sandy Bridge, eigentlich nur darauf konzentriert die IGP  zu verbessern und ihre Fertigungskosten zu reduzieren, beides ist ihnen gelungen (einzige GPU die echtes DX12 bietet und 120mm²). Von daher kein Fehlschlag.


Mir ist irgendwie auch nicht bewusst wo Skylake ein Fehlschlag ist.
Die völlig modernisierte Plattform ist gelungen.
Was schade ist, ist, dass quasi 0 Mehrperformance rausgekommen ist bei der Prozessorleistung. Aber überall sonst hat Skylake gepunktet: effizienz, Features, die sehr brauchbare iGPU.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bleibt noch die Fury. Eigentlich wollten sie mit HBM die Karten von Nvdia fertig machen, das ist ihnen leistungsmäßig einigermaßen gelungen. Allerdings haben sie "nur" 4GB RAM, was beim Ultra High End Segment ein echtes Problem ist. Sie verheizen viel zuviel Strom (380W im FurMark, 330W normal gegen die GTX 980Ti mit 250W), der dadurch nötige Hybridkühler ist eigentlich auch nur ein Nachteil, da die meisten soetwas nicht wollen. Von daher haben sie ihre Ansprüche klar verfehlt, ein echter Fehlschlag eben.
> 
> Eventuell fällt mir noch etwas ein.


Hmm.
Also irgendwie war klar, dass AMD mit der GCN Architektur, die wesentlich mehr Transistoren/Chipfläche/Verlustleistung benötigt um mit Maxwell mithalten zu können die Titan nicht schlagen kann.
Umso mehr bin ich überrascht, dass sie es fast geschafft haben - auch unter 4K und das mit 4GB RAM.
Sie sind also wieder wesentlich näher dran als vorher. Vom Prestige her kein Nachteil. Schade, dass es SO viel Aufwand (neue Speichertechnologie, riesenchip, Verlustleistung, Treiberprobleme am Anfang) braucht und man in alle Early Access Spielen  und manchen frisch releasten Spielen(Project Cars usw) trotzdem leider teils weit hinterherhinkt.
Dennoch ist die Fury eine sehr interessante Lösung und ich hoffe man hat durch den Erfahrungsvorsprung nächstes Jahr gute Karten.
Was mich am ehesten noch stört ist der hohe Preis (etwa der Nano), aber das ist natürlich Wunschdenken, dass diese völlig neue Technologie auch noch günstig daherkommt.

Mein persönlicher Fail hatte aber dann dennoch mit der Fury zu tun. Da ich die Karte irgendwie doch haben wollte, aber 600€ nicht einfach zum Fenster rausschmeißen wollte, hab' ich mich ordentlich eingelesen.
Unter anderem ist mir dann immer wieder mal die Problematik mit den Microrucklern untergekommen.
Auf mehrere Anfragen, ob das andere Reviewer festgestellt hätten, auch hier im Forum an die PCGH Redakteure habe ich eher Schweigen geerntet. 
Ich dachte das war also nur bei Extremetech und PCPer (oder wars Anandtech?) so. Bestelle das Ding also auf Verdacht, freu mich als sie nach nem Monat endlich ankommt (hab ja extra die ersten Chargen ausgelassen, wegen der Pumpenproblematik) und natürlich: Microlags bis mir schlecht wird. Vielleicht ist nicht jeder empfindlich darauf, aber ich hab damit offenbar ein echtes Problem.
Ich schau mir das nächstes Jahr mit HBM2 oder GDDR5X sowie 14/16nm GPUs nochmal an. Langsam aber sicher wird beim kleinen Spielepc (immer nohc die 5850 drin) ein Upgrade fällig.





CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Bzg. HMB-Fail: Wenn, dann Fury/  Fury X-Fail! Für die Nano ist das Zeugs hochgeradig geeignet und kann  dort zwei der drei Vorteile  (geringen PCB-Flächenbedarf &  Effizienz) voll ausspielen!


Sehe durchaus auch Anwendungsgebiete bzw große Vorteile von "Resteverwertung des großen Chips" und "Stromsparen dank HBM Speicher".
Auch wenn diese noch so wenige User treffen (ist halt doch ein Nischenprodukt, so eine Nano) finde ich die Karte dort völlig überzeugend.
Sicher, 6 oder gar 8GB wären feiner, weil Zukunftssicherer und man ist nicht auf die Jahrelange Speicheroptimierung durch AMD (die eh kaum Geld dafür haben dürften die Treiber für die Fury ewig lang anzupassen) angewiesen.



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Der "Fehler" der 970 wurde aber erst 2015 bekannt.




Er wurde erst 2015 "groß", denn ich erinnere mich, dass selbst bei den ersten Reviews jemand auf ein Problem im Speicher oder Treiber hinwies. Das wurde dann lange Zeit nicht verfolgt/aufgegriffen und erst später ein "Drama"


Wobei nein eigentlich ist mein Fail des Jahres, dass wir immer noch im ausgelutschten, 2011 eingeführten 28nm PRozess rumdumpeln bei den GPUs. Dass wir also bis zum Release der 14/16nm Generation kaum Leistunggsteigerungen hatten, und der eigentliche Fail daran: viel zu teure Grafikkarten: hab Ende 2011/Anfang 2012 zufällig eine der ersten GCN Karten gekriegt, diese haben 4, bald 5 Jahre später immer noch ausreichend Performance, aber wenn ich eine wesentlich schnellere Karte kaufen möchte, muss ich jenseits von 300€ löhnen. Dabei möchte ich eine 4(!!) Jahre alte Karte ersetzen.
Das ist aber auch das "Pro" des Jahres, denn Hardware hält wesentlich länger, nicht nur wegen der bösen Konsolen (streichelt den PC mit GCN Karte und Core i7 von 2008)


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



blink86 schrieb:


> Mein Fail des Jahres:
> 
> Hinter jede noch so belanglose Kleinigkeit ein "-gate" zu hängen...
> 
> Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Fallout 4, auch wenn ich nach Skyrim schon damit gerechnet habe, dass es ein Open-World-Shooter wird.



Wo ist denn da der Fail? Fallout 3 war ein OpenWorld-Shooter, Fallout New Vegas war es auch. Da ist es nur logisch, dass Fallout 4 ein OpenWorld-Shooter wird. 

Meine Fails des Jahres 2015:

1. Dass die Telekom sturr auf Vectoring setzt und den Netzausbau damit weiter ausbremst und viel mehr noch unnötig Geld verschwendet. Allgemein ist der Breitbandausbau in Deutschland immer noch ein Fail, das ist er schon seit Jahren und das wird auch sicher noch viele Jahre lang so weiter gehen. Breitbandinternet wird immer wichtiger, Streaming wird populärer, die Wirtschaft ist mehr und mehr darauf angewiesen und die Politik sieht darin immer noch "Neuland". 

2. Die Reaktion der Community auf das angebliche Grafikdowngrade bei The Witcher 3. Die Reaktion von so manchem User war einfach lächerlich in der Art und Weise wie empört sie darauf reagiert hatten. The Witcher 3 ist das Rollenspiel des Jahres 2015, wenn nicht überhaupt das Spiel des Jahres 2015 und manche haben nur im Hinterkopf, dass ein paar Grafikeffekte in einem Trailer besser aussahen als im fertigen Spiel. Einfach lächerlich!

3. Die Radeon Fury-Reihe, die zwar eine bekloppt hohe Speicherbandbreite bietet, dafür aber nur über 4 GB VRAM verfügt und fast genau so teuer ist wie eine GTX 980 Ti von nVidia. 

4. Die steigenden Grafikkartenpreise. HighEnd-Karten kosteten 2015 durchweg etwa 100 bis 150€ mehr als noch im Jahr davor, nVidias Erfolg mit der GTX Titan sei dank. 
Als die Titan herauskam quellten die Foren über vor Klagen über den anmaßend hohen Preis der Titan. Damals hat sich so gut wie jeder darüber aufgeregt, dass nVidia 1000€ für sein HighEnd/Enthusiast-Modell verlangt. Solche Preise kannte man bisher nur von DualGPU-Karten. Inzwischen hat man sich aber scheinbar an sehr hohe Preise gewöhnt, denn die GTX 980Ti verkauft sich ja nicht schlecht und auch wenn man sie schon für etwa 650€ bekommt, kostet sie im Schnitt dennoch ~750€. Schon die 780Ti war rund 100€ teurer als ihre Vorgängerin, die GTX 580 (nein, die GTX 680 zählt nicht).  Heute beklagt sich kaum noch jemand über diese Preise.  *Und nein, das liegt nicht alles nur am schwachen Euro! 
*
5. Das Abkommen zur Wahrung der Netzneutralität, welches so viele Löcher wie ein Sieb hat und somit so wirksam ist wie Schnaps zum Feuerlöschen. 

6. Das Flüchtlingschaos und der Umgang unserer Regierung damit. Das hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber auch das ist für mich ein ganz großer Fail des Jahres 2015, der sich sicherlich noch weit ins Jahr 2016 hineinziehen wird. Merkels "Wir schaffen das" ist genau so dumm und befremdlich wie ihr Ausdruck "Neuland" im Bezug auf das Internet. Diese Person ist Gift für unser Land und reitet uns immer tiefer in die Sch**ße. Leider Gottes gibt es immer noch viel zu viele treudoofe Wähle, die diese alte Schachtel im Amt halten.

7. AMDs CPU-Portfolio: Ja ich weiß, Zen kommt 2016/2017 und dann wird alles besser - zumindest glauben das viele. Ich sage: Es bleibt alles beim Alten, denn Zen kommt viel zu spät und wenn ZEN auf dem Markt ist, wird die Mehrheit dennoch zu einer Intel-CPU greifen, weil Intel einfach der Platzhirsch ist. Der richtige Zeitpunkt für ZEN wäre im letzten Sommer gewesen, denn da hatte Intel mit Skylake eine eher enttäuschende neue Gen veröffentlicht. 

8. Intels neue Skylake-Prozessoren. Zwar kann man nicht wirklich von einem Fail sprechen, aber ein Win ist Skylake auch nicht. Skylake bringt nun DDR4-Support und mehr PCIe-Lanes mit sich, aber die IPC ist kaum gestiegen und somit lohnte sich auch 2015 der Umstieg von Sandy Bridge oder gar älteren Generationen noch nicht. Der wirkliche Fail an der Sache ist aber die mangelnde Verfügbarkeit von Skylake, die sich ja bis in den Winter hineinzog und teils noch andauert. Ich weiß nicht ob das an der enormen Nachfrage oder an Produktionsschwierigkeiten liegt. Jeden Falls sah das nicht so toll aus für Intel. 

Einen hab ich noch!

9. Die PCGH-Hauptseite und was in letzter Zeit alles so als "News" deklariert wird. Mir ist klar, dass PCGH auch von Klicks lebt und Aufmerksamkeit braucht. Aber was in den letzten Jahren, besonders aber im vergangenen Jahr an News auf der Seite landete, ist teilweise unter aller Sau. Man kann mittlerweile eigentlich kaum noch einen Unterschied zwischen PC Games und PCGH erkennen, was an der erdrückenden Anzahl an reinen Spielenews liegt. Was aber noch schlimmer ist, betrifft das Niveau so mancher News, welches sich gefährlich dem der Bild nähert. Die Belanglosigkeit mancher Nachricht ist einfach nur noch zum Kotzen. Tut mir leid dass ich das so hart ausdrücken muss, aber so empfinde ich es leider. 
Und in Sachen Werbung bekleckert sich PCGH leider auch nicht mit Ruhn. Das muss man auch ganz deutlich sagen. Schaltet man den Adblocker aus, wird man teils derart mit Werbung zugebombt, dass man es gar nicht mehr aushält. Daher bleibt mein Werbeblocker auf PCGH auch weiterhin eingeschaltet, weil ihr es einfach nicht gebacken kriegt vernünftige, unaufdringliche Werbung zu schalten.


----------



## Do Berek (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Meine Fails sind Win 10, die DLC- Politik mancher Publisher,Vorratsdatenspeicherung ,unfähige oder gekaufte Politiker und alle Jahre wieder dieses vermaledeite Steam!


----------



## buggs001 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Punkt 9 vom Oberst unterstreiche ich.

Vor allem auf dem Tablet ist es oft mühsam eine Werbung wegzudrücken, welche sich über die gesamte Seite legt, das X aber irgendwie aus dem Schirm rutscht.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Oh ich hab vergessen: ein anderer enormer fail im Jahr 2014/15 und  sicher 16: Spulenfiepen auf Grafikkarten die jenseits von 200€ kosten


----------



## duke999 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein absoluter Favorit ist: "Wie wäre es mit Donald Trump? ". Ähm ja, sowas von !


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Sehr treffender Kommentar von Raff zu der leider häufigen Fehlbeurteilung über Spiele die vom hören sagen beurteilt werden. Man verweigert sich selbst "Das Gute am Spiel" zu sehen - man ist quasi immun von den vermeintlichen Fehler und Kleinigkeiten abzusehen und das Spiel einfach geniessen. Gerade Batman (ich weiss das Raff, ich und einige Andere in bekannten Foren viel gegen den Strohm berichtet haben) soll hier wohl das Paradebeispiel bleiben.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 1. Dass die Telekom sturr auf Vectoring setzt und den Netzausbau damit weiter ausbremst und viel mehr noch unnötig Geld verschwendet. Allgemein ist der Breitbandausbau in Deutschland immer noch ein Fail, das ist er schon seit Jahren und das wird auch sicher noch viele Jahre lang so weiter gehen. Breitbandinternet wird immer wichtiger, Streaming wird populärer, die Wirtschaft ist mehr und mehr darauf angewiesen und die Politik sieht darin immer noch "Neuland".


Interessanterweise ein Problem der reicheren Länder, dass die Telekom sich da so Zeit lässt. In Rumänien/Bulgarien liest man von Leitungen im Gigabit Bereich. In der Wohnung hab' ich zwar seit 2006 auch 1 Gbit, aber im Haus vermutlich auch die nächsten Jahre noch 2 Mbit. Damit wird nicht nur Surfen zur Qual, auch Spiele runterladen, online Spielen (mach ich eh kaum noch), UPDATES (Windows) runterladen verstopft die gesamte Leitung usw usf.


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 2. Die Reaktion der Community auf das angebliche Grafikdowngrade bei The Witcher 3.


Finde ich bei jedem angeblichen Downgrade nervig. Spiel ich das Spiel nun wegen der Grafik oder wegen dem Spiel. Und: Meistens muss man diese Sachen mit der Lupe suchen... das ist einfach dumm.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 4. Die steigenden Grafikkartenpreise. HighEnd-Karten kosteten 2015 durchweg etwa 100 bis 150€ mehr als noch im Jahr davor, nVidias Erfolg mit der GTX Titan sei dank.


Nicht nur Highend: 2009 hat "Performance" bei AMD noch 180 € gekostet, um so viel hab' ich meine 5850 gekriegt. 
Als klar war, dass Nvidia mindestens 3 Monate nicht kontert, hat man bei AMD den Preis auf 270 angehoben. Seither bekommt man keine Grafikkarte mit hoher Performance aber dennoch zum Vernünftigen Preis nicht mehr unter 300€ was früher die 200€ Klasse war.


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 6. Das Flüchtlingschaos und der Umgang unserer Regierung damit. Das hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber auch das ist für mich ein ganz großer Fail des Jahres 2015, der sich sicherlich noch weit ins Jahr 2016 hineinziehen wird. Merkels "Wir schaffen das" ist genau so dumm und befremdlich wie ihr Ausdruck "Neuland" im Bezug auf das Internet. Diese Person ist Gift für unser Land und reitet uns immer tiefer in die Sch**ße. Leider Gottes gibt es immer noch viel zu viele treudoofe Wähle, die diese alte Schachtel im Amt halten.


Ist wirklich OT, vielleicht kannst du mir ja per PN mitteilen, was man besser machen hätte sollen?



Spoiler



Ich sehe hier schon die Länder (aber NICHT nur Deutschland und die Durchzugsländer) die eh von allem zu viel haben in der Verantwortung den ärmsten, auf kosten derer sie reich geworden sind, zu helfen. Leider baden dies trotzdem nicht alle gemeinsam aus.





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 7. AMDs CPU-Portfolio: Ja ich weiß, Zen kommt 2016/2017 und dann wird alles besser - zumindest glauben das viele. Ich sage: Es bleibt alles beim Alten, denn Zen kommt viel zu spät und wenn ZEN auf dem Markt ist, wird die Mehrheit dennoch zu einer Intel-CPU greifen, weil Intel einfach der Platzhirsch ist. Der richtige Zeitpunkt für ZEN wäre im letzten Sommer gewesen, denn da hatte Intel mit Skylake eine eher enttäuschende neue Gen veröffentlicht.


Es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass Kaby Lake oder Cannonlake drauf legen, deshalb kommt ZEN noch zeitig genug denke ich.
Intel hat nicht vor die IPC groß zu steigern, eher die Effizienz und iGPU Leistung. Höchstens mehr Kerne werden wir sehen als Antwort auf ZEN.
Was mich aber sehr stört ist nach wie vor, dass Intel den Heatspreader nicht verlötet. Beim Köpfen und auftragen einer neuen Wärmeleitpaste hat man bei Computerbase festgestellt, dass es bis zu 20(!!) Grad unterschied machen kann. Eine Sauerei. CPU-KÃ¶pfen mit Delid-Die-Mate im Test - ComputerBase



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> 9. Die PCGH-Hauptseite und was in letzter Zeit alles so als "News" deklariert wird.


 Sehe ich auch so. Ist zwar bei anderen Magazinen sogar noch schlimmer (Gamestar), aber die "Bild" ist hier schon viel zu oft Inspirationsquelle.
Dann auch noch die Werbung vor und nach jedem Video - ich schaue inzwischen wieder auf Youtube. Auch wenn mich das Umschalten früher genervt hat.
Bei der Werbung sehe ich das ebenfalls 100% so.


----------



## Frontline25 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein persöhnlicher Fail = Pins eines Intel boards verbogen und damit unbrauchbar gemacht, womit? Mit dem Sicherheitsdeckel....

Ich rüstete auf das MSI board auf und wollte das andere wieder verkaufen... da beim MSI Board das SIcherheitspanel von unten angebracht war, dachte ich, so wird es auch bei dem anderen gewesen sein... 
Tja falsch gedacht... es gibt anscheinend Unterschiedliche ausführungen, Beim MSI wurd es von unten reingeklipst, beim anderen oben drauf ... Beim versuch sie wieder gerade zu biegen, brach mir dann ein pin feder ab ....
Finde da AMD s Lösung doch einfacher


----------



## Eulenspiegel (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ganz oben Windows 10 dicht gefolgt von der GTX 970. Zwar führte beides nicht zu einem einlenken weder der Kunden noch der Hersteller, aber dennoch weisen beide Produkte Mankos auf die bis zur Unbenutzbarkeit führen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Rollora schrieb:


> Interessanterweise ein Problem der reicheren Länder, dass die Telekom sich da so Zeit lässt. In Rumänien/Bulgarien liest man von Leitungen im Gigabit Bereich. In der Wohnung hab' ich zwar seit 2006 auch 1 Gbit, aber im Haus vermutlich auch die nächsten Jahre noch 2 Mbit. Damit wird nicht nur Surfen zur Qual, auch Spiele runterladen, online Spielen (mach ich eh kaum noch), UPDATES (Windows) runterladen verstopft die gesamte Leitung usw usf.



Ich denke mal in Bulgarien/Rumänien sah man da eher Handlungsbedarf um das Land als Wirtschaftsstandort attraktiver zu machen. Vielleicht haben es die Politiker dieser Länder auch einfach viel eher erkannt, dass Breitbandinternet für die Zukunft eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Vielleicht liegt es auch ein bisschen an der Überheblichkeit in diesem Land, denn wir sind ja schon Exportweltmeister und wirtschaftlich weit vorne in den Top 10. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass die Strukturen hier sehr eingefahren sind und dass den Unternehmen, besonders aber der Telekom all zu leicht gemacht wird, sich um den flächendeckenden Glasfaserausbau zu drücken. Es gibt kaum Verpflichtungen auf diese einzig zukunftssichere Technik zu setzen und es wird nur dort ausgebaut, wo auch hoher Profit in Aussicht steht. Ginge es nicht um eine Infrastruktur wäre das vertretbar, aber dem ist nicht der Fall. 




Rollora schrieb:


> Ist wirklich OT, vielleicht kannst du mir ja per PN mitteilen, was man besser machen hätte sollen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann es gerne hier erläutern. 
Es gibt ja praktisch keine Grenzkontrollen mehr. Praktisch jeder wird reingelassen der sich als Flüchtling ausgibt und unser Staat macht es den Leuten da auch sehr leicht. Es wird ja kaum kontrolliert wer und was da so alles in unser Land kommt. Besonders in Hinsicht auf Aussagen seiten diverser Terrororganisationen wie dem IS, dass Attentäter und Terroristen als Flüchtlinge getarnt auch nach Deutschland kommen werden. Bei derzeit mindestens einer Million "Flüchtlinge" wären das bei 0,1% schon 1000 Terroristen. Und 0,1% sind jetzt kein unrealistischer Wert. 
Es stört mich einfach auch, dass man nicht explizit kontrolliert und sich praktisch jeder als "Flüchtling" ausgeben kann. Viele besorgen sich einen syrischen, irakischen oder afghanischen Pass und täuschen nur vor, auf der Flucht vor einem Krieg zu sein. Genau gesagt meine ich hier Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Sozialbetrüger, welche die Situation der laschen Grenzkontrollen ausnutzen. 
Außerdem kann man sowohl im Bereich der Verteilung der Flüchtlinge ein Versagen des Deutschen Staates aber auch der EU feststellen. Es war schon falsch von der Kanzlerin unser Land derart attraktiv und offen hinzustellen und somit einen großteil der Flüchtlinge zu uns ins Land zu lenken. Diese Leute wollen so oder so schon nach Deutschland weil dort besonders hohe Sozialleistungen locken und es viel Raum für Betrug gibt. Andere Länder mit ähnlich hohen Sozialleistungen haben ähnliche Probleme, etwa Österreich, Schweden, Dänemark. Die Verteilung innerhalb der EU funktioniert gelinde gesagt überhaupt nicht und innerhalb Deutschlands ist sie ebenfalls mangelhaft. 
Es wird nur propagiert "Wir schaffen das", aber das "Wie" konnten bisher weder Angela Merkel noch ihr Vizekanzler Gabriel beantworten.  
Aber genau diese Antworten erwarten die Bürger und weil sie diese nicht bekommen, hat u.A. PEGIDA wieder großen Zulauf. 
Die Rolle der Presse ist bei dem Thema auch sehr fragwürdig. Es wird kaum mal kritisch hinterfragt und fast ausschließlich über angeblich positive Aspekte berichtet.
Es werden Lügen und Illusionen verbreitet, dass Flüchtlinge dem angeblich existierenden Fachkräftemangel entgegenwirken, den demografischen Wandel aufhalten oder die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. Das Einzige was die Wirtschaft sieht sind billige Arbeitskräfte und die Realität sieht so aus, dass ein "Flüchtling" mindestens 10 Jahre braucht, bis er als Fachkraft der Wirtschaft helfen kann. Es werden überhaupt zu viele negative Aspekte weggelassen, verdreht oder verschwiegen, was in der Situation einfach falsch und unangebracht ist. Daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass häufig von "Lügenpresse" die Rede ist. Das Vertrauen der Deutschen in die Medien ist ohnehin auf dem Tiefpunkt.

Daher: Grenzen dicht machen, strenge Kontrollen einführen, Abgewiesene Asylanten umgehend ausweisen, neutral über das Thema berichten. 



Rollora schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zu erwarten, dass Kaby Lake oder Cannonlake drauf legen, deshalb kommt ZEN noch zeitig genug denke ich.
> Intel hat nicht vor die IPC groß zu steigern, eher die Effizienz und iGPU Leistung. Höchstens mehr Kerne werden wir sehen als Antwort auf ZEN.
> Was mich aber sehr stört ist nach wie vor, dass Intel den Heatspreader nicht verlötet. Beim Köpfen und auftragen einer neuen Wärmeleitpaste hat man bei Computerbase festgestellt, dass es bis zu 20(!!) Grad unterschied machen kann. Eine Sauerei. CPU-KÃ¶pfen mit Delid-Die-Mate im Test - ComputerBase



Ich glaube nicht, dass Intel im D-Segment, also beim kleinen Sockel so bald mehr Kerne anbieten wird, auch nicht als Reaktion auf ZEN und wenn, dann würde mich das doch sehr überraschen. Ich würde dann eher damit rechnen, dass Intel die 2011-Plattform stärken wird und diese dann als Konkurrenz für ZEN bewerben wird. Eventuell wird es dann auch Preisanpassungen für Hexa- bzw. Octacores geben, sofern ZEN mithalten kann. 
Es ist fraglich wie hoch die IPC von ZEN ausfällt und mit welchem Takt die CPU operiert. Daher ist es schlecht einzuschätzen, auf welchem Niveau ein ZEN-Octacore anzusiedeln ist. Ein früherer Zeitpunkt wäre aber dennoch gut gewesen, da man so bei besserer Performance die Reaktion Intels abwarten und die zwischenzeitliche Dominanz finanziell ausnutzen könnte. Wenn ZEN jetzt 2016 kommt irgendwann und Intel Cannonlake bringt, sieht es eventuell wieder schlechter für ZEN aus. Je früher der Release, desto höher der Druck auf Intel, desto besser für AMD und den Markt. 

Das Thema mit den Heatspreadern ist mir bekannt. Das Problem dabei ist einfach: Ein Bruchteil der Anwender legt wert darauf, dass der Heatspreader mit dem CPU-DIE verlötet ist. Ich sage mal 95% schert das einen Dreck, da sie weder übertakten noch die CPU jemald stark beanspruchen oder gar ausreizen werden. 
Für die restlichen 5% ist das ungeschickt und auch nur ein Teil derer sieht darin wirklich ein Problem, da von diesen 5% vielleicht die Hälfte wirklich OC betreibt und auf eine gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit zwischen CPU-DIE und Heatspreader angewiesen ist. Wegen diesen paar Prozent wird Intel aber kaum die Heatspreader verlöten oder auf bessere WLP setzen.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Ganz oben Windows 10 dicht gefolgt von der GTX 970. Zwar führte beides nicht zu einem einlenken weder der Kunden noch der Hersteller, aber dennoch weisen beide Produkte Mankos auf die bis zur Unbenutzbarkeit führen.


Also da bin ich jetzt gespannt, was ist an W10 und der 970 unbenutzbar?
Ich sehe ein, dass man W10 wegen der Datensammelwut nicht benutzen möchte.
Da man inzwischen wesentlich besser eindämmen kann, was das Ding sammelt und was nicht, stimmt das so aber auch nicht mehr.
Und was ist auf der 970 nicht spielbar, was auf einer vergleichsweise schnellen Karte urdoll läuft?

@Oberst: alles richtig bezüglich ZEN, aber du darfst nicht vergessen: bringt man das Ding 2014 oder 2015 krebst man mit 28nm gegen Intels 22Trigate bzw 14nm rum.
Da hätte AMD mit stumpfen Waffen kämpfen müssen.

Das mit den Flüchtlingen machen wir wirklich lieber per PN, da hab ich zu viel mit eigenen Augen gesehen, als dass ich das alles hier diskutieren möchte


----------



## cuban13581 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Für mich als Fail ist auch die GTX 970 mit ihrer Speichernanbindung zu sehen. Auch wenn ich davon nichts spüre und die Leistung und der Rest einfach stimmt , fand ich das trotzdem von Nvdia nicht die feine Art.

Und was die SSDs betrifft(im Bezug auf Phil): Man , bin ich froh , dass ich mich zum Weihnachtsgeschäft für eine neue HDD Festplatte entschieden habe. Hoffentlich hält die auch länger(WD Blue). Habe nämlich mein System jetzt auch wieder  frisch aufgesetzt. Dass es Probleme mit SSDs gibt , hört man ja öfters(zum Beispiel auch von Gronkh). Auch wenn die natürlich richtig schnell sind.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich denke mal in Bulgarien/Rumänien sah man da eher Handlungsbedarf um das Land als Wirtschaftsstandort attraktiver zu machen. Vielleicht haben es die Politiker dieser Länder auch einfach viel eher erkannt, dass Breitbandinternet für die Zukunft eine entscheidende Rolle spielt.



Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Rumänien bis 2012 die schlechteste Internetabdeckung in ganz Europa hatte, die wenigsten aktiven User und die schlechteste IT Kompetenz. Da die Verfügbarkeit des Internets heutzutage essentiell für Wirtschaft, Bildung und Gesellschaft ist, hat man dort zum Glück mal was investiert (mit Hilfe von EU-Geldern) und dann natürlich gleich die neueste Technik genommen und nicht etwa veraltete (was ja auch null Sinn machen würde).


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> . Auch wenn ich davon nichts spüre und die  Leistung und der Rest einfach stimmt , fand ich das trotzdem von Nvdia  nicht die feine Art.



Das ist für mich auch der eigentliche Fail. Ich bin nach wie vor  hochzufrieden mit meiner 970, aber diese Art der "Kommunikation" war  nicht so prickelnd.

Win 10

Hier verhält es sich ähnlich, an sich kein Fail (meine Frau hat es seit ein paar Tagen auf dem Laptop) aber dieses aufdringliche INSTALLIER MICH! nervt.

Skylake

Kein Fail, im Gegenteil. Würde ich jetzt neu kaufen, wäre der 6700K eigentlich meine Wahl. Allerdings stört mich der Preis. Ein guter Freund hat vor ein paar Wochen neu aufgebaut, die Wahl fiel auf den 4790K, den er für knapp über 300€ bekam. 

Mein Fail 2015 und wahrscheinlich auch noch die kommenden Jahre:

Full HD TV ist noch immer kein Standard. Da werden riesige UHD-Fernseher immer günstiger und teilweise schafft man es nicht mal, in 720p auszustrahlen.


----------



## wagga (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich bekam den 4790k damals noch für knapp unter 300 Euro.
Klasse CPU auch wenn ich mir 2015 wegen vorallem des RAM Preises den 5820k gekauft hätte.


----------



## Oberst Klink (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Rollora schrieb:


> Also da bin ich jetzt gespannt, was ist an W10 und der 970 unbenutzbar?
> Ich sehe ein, dass man W10 wegen der Datensammelwut nicht benutzen möchte.
> Da man inzwischen wesentlich besser eindämmen kann, was das Ding sammelt und was nicht, stimmt das so aber auch nicht mehr.
> Und was ist auf der 970 nicht spielbar, was auf einer vergleichsweise schnellen Karte urdoll läuft?



Vor allem weil überall Daten gesammelt werden und so mancher WIN10-Kritiker einen Facebook-Account hat  Ich bin zwar noch skeptisch gegenüber Windows 10, werde aber irgendwann auch mal umsteigen, zumindest auf einem meiner PCs. Der Andere wird dann Linux oder SteamOS bekommen, um es mal zu testen. 

Die GTX 970 ist eigentlich eine sehr gute Karte. Einzig die Kommunikation hat nVidia vermasselt. Allerdings scheint es nicht so zu sein, dass sie das viel gekostet hat. Die Karte hat sich dennoch weiter gut verkauft, eben weil sie ja nicht schlecht ist. 





Scholdarr schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Rumänien bis 2012 die schlechteste Internetabdeckung in ganz Europa hatte, die wenigsten aktiven User und die schlechteste IT Kompetenz. Da die Verfügbarkeit des Internets heutzutage essentiell für Wirtschaft, Bildung und Gesellschaft ist, hat man dort zum Glück mal was investiert (mit Hilfe von EU-Geldern) und dann natürlich gleich die neueste Technik genommen und nicht etwa veraltete (was ja auch null Sinn machen würde).



Ich sagte ja - man hat die Bedeutung des Breitbandinternets erkannt und gehandelt. Und das nicht kurzsichtig wie in Deutschland, sondern gleich mit Glasfaser.
Eine Glasfaser muss man nur einmal verlegen und kann dann mittels der Übertragungstechnik die Bandbreite weiter erhöhen in dem man z.B. verschiedene Wellenlängen als Träger benutzt oder die Pulsfrequenz erhöht. Verwendet man gleich zwei Wellenlängen, hat man die Bandbreite schon verdoppelt.


----------



## Rollora (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich hab der Telekom sogar angeboten die Leitungsverlegung zu bezahlen oder selbst vorzunehmen, aber die sind da nicht so kompromissbereit diese Deppen


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja - man hat die Bedeutung des Breitbandinternets erkannt und gehandelt. Und das nicht kurzsichtig wie in Deutschland, sondern gleich mit Glasfaser.


Naja, das kann man imo eben nicht so einfach vergleichen. In Deutschland ist die Infrastruktur in den meisten Fällen schon relativ(!) gut, das heißt ausreichend bzw. nach wie vor zufriedenstellend für viele Einsatzbereiche. Da ist die Bereitschaft, in eine neuere Technik zu investieren meist deutlich geringer als wenn man praktisch von Null ausgeht. Wenn vor Ort gar kein Internet oder nur per Modum zur Verfügung steht, dann legt man - wenn man denn investieren will - neue Glasfaserleitungen. Aber wenn ein Großteil der Nutzer schon DSL und mehr nutzen, dann sieht das anders aus, leider. Ist also nicht unbedingt kurzsichtig, sondern einfach eine natürliche Entwicklung, wenn man früher mal Vorreiter in bestimmten Techniken war. Aufholen ist letztlich immer einfach und wenn man Fehler vermeidet bzw. Iterationsstufen gleich überspringt, kann man auch leicht die alten Eliten überholen.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich denke mal in Bulgarien/Rumänien sah man da eher Handlungsbedarf um das Land als Wirtschaftsstandort attraktiver zu machen. Vielleicht haben es die Politiker dieser Länder auch einfach viel eher erkannt, dass Breitbandinternet für die Zukunft eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Vielleicht liegt es auch ein bisschen an der Überheblichkeit in diesem Land, denn wir sind ja schon Exportweltmeister und wirtschaftlich weit vorne in den Top 10. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass die Strukturen hier sehr eingefahren sind und dass den Unternehmen, besonders aber der Telekom all zu leicht gemacht wird, sich um den flächendeckenden Glasfaserausbau zu drücken. Es gibt kaum Verpflichtungen auf diese einzig zukunftssichere Technik zu setzen und es wird nur dort ausgebaut, wo auch hoher Profit in Aussicht steht. Ginge es nicht um eine Infrastruktur wäre das vertretbar, aber dem ist nicht der Fall.



Ich tippe mal eher darauf das die Infrastruktur dort einfach nicht zu gebrauchen war, deshalb konnte man da alles gleich neu machen und wenn es die EU, im Rahmen der Ostförderung, bezahlt hat umso besser. In der DDR waren Telefonanschlüsse für Privathaushalte bis zu letzt Mangelware und die DDR war im Ostblock eines der besten Länder, wie es in Rumänien und Bulgarien ausgesehen hat kann man sich ausrechnen. 

Manchmal ist es eben besser wenn man etwas wartet, dann bekommt man den moderneren Krempel. Das war beim US Ein Phasen 3 Leiter System mit 115V so, wir haben 3 Phasen Wechselstrom mit 230/400V, eben weil es bei uns erst nach 1900 so richtig eingeführt wurde und bei den Steckern ist es genauso, wir haben billigen Schukomüll von 1910, während man heute auf verpolungssichere Kompaktstecker setzt.

Bei den Glasfasern ist es nun mal Fakt das die hier in Deutschland kaum einer (bezahlen) will, von daher baut man eben erst die Filetstücke aus und wartet bis beim Rest Bedarf besteht, wobei das bei den Kabelnetzen noch lange dauern wird, da sind Technisch 10GBit Down und 2GBit Up möglich. Bis dahin hält man sich eben noch mit Vectoring, LTE, Hybridlösungen, G Fast und wie der Krempel sonst so heißt, über Wasser.



Rollora schrieb:


> Nicht nur Highend: 2009 hat "Performance" bei AMD noch 180 € gekostet, um so viel hab' ich meine 5850 gekriegt.
> Als klar war, dass Nvidia mindestens 3 Monate nicht kontert, hat man bei AMD den Preis auf 270 angehoben. Seither bekommt man keine Grafikkarte mit hoher Performance aber dennoch zum Vernünftigen Preis nicht mehr unter 300€ was früher die 200€ Klasse war.



Das kommt stark darauf an wann du gekauft hast, ich habe meine GTX 260-192 für 150€ bekommen, ein paar Monate vorher waren dafürnoch 350€ fällig und ATI hat mit seiner HD 4870 und der 4870X2 auch ordentlich hingelangt. Wenn es am Ende eines Zyklus einen Preiskampf gab wurde es günstig, andernfalls gab es einen fließenden Übergang in die Nächste Serie und da kostete das Topmodell lange 500€ und das dahinter 350-400€.

Bei der HD 5800er Serie kam die Preisexplosion daher das Nvidia nicht liefern konnte und sie gleichzeitig ihre GRX 200er Serie eingestellt haben. Den Preis hat übrigs nicht ATI erhöht sondern die Händler, ATI hat von der Differenz wenig gesehen.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> V
> Eine Glasfaser muss man nur einmal verlegen und kann dann mittels der Übertragungstechnik die Bandbreite weiter erhöhen in dem man z.B. verschiedene Wellenlängen als Träger benutzt oder die Pulsfrequenz erhöht. Verwendet man gleich zwei Wellenlängen, hat man die Bandbreite schon verdoppelt.



Naja,
die OPAL Glasfasern, die man nach der Wende im Osten vergraben hat, sind heute auch nur noch Schrott. Die Dinger waren aus irgend einem Grund, vermutlich absolute Inkopetenz, nicht zu mehr als 128KBit fähig und liegen heute als teurer Müll im Boden vergraben. Irgendwie Lustig, da liegen dann irgendwann 1: alte DDR Telefonleitungen, 2: OPAL Glasfasern, 3 Westtelefonleitungen und 4: neue Glasfasern.



Rollora schrieb:


> Ich hab der Telekom sogar angeboten die Leitungsverlegung zu bezahlen oder selbst vorzunehmen, aber die sind da nicht so kompromissbereit diese Deppen



Das liegt an den großen Strukturen, es ist in dem Bürokratieapperat nicht vorgesehen und ein eisernes Gesetz besagt das man nichts machen darf was nicht vorgesehen ist, egal wie sinnvoll es ist und selbst wenn es um Leben und Tod geht (Todkranke, die irgendwelche neuen Therapien versuchen wollen können ein Lied davon singen). Von daher: sieh es positiv, es ght nicht um dein Leben und auch nicht um deine Gesundheit und obendrein ist es auch ein toller Vorgeschmack auf eine Verstaatlichung, die viele fordern.


----------



## SueLzkoPP (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Doch es gab eine Zeit lang Grafikkarten zu vernünftigen Preisen ! Erinnert euch mal an den Preiskampf zwischen HD4870 - GTX260 . Ich habe damals eine Zotac GTX 285 für 290,-€ erstanden und das war aktuelles High End. Von den Dual GPU Versuchen mal abgesehen.  

Hier im Test zur GTX 285 sind alle zur damaligen Zeit interessanten Modelle mit dazugehörigen Preisen.

Geforce GTX 285 - Test der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkarte

Also bitte erzählt nicht Grafikkarten waren schon immer teuer !


----------



## Rollora (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das kommt stark darauf an wann du gekauft hast, ich habe meine GTX 260-192 für 150€ bekommen, ein paar Monate vorher waren dafürnoch 350€ fällig und ATI hat mit seiner HD 4870 und der 4870X2 auch ordentlich hingelangt. Wenn es am Ende eines Zyklus einen Preiskampf gab wurde es günstig, andernfalls gab es einen fließenden Übergang in die Nächste Serie und da kostete das Topmodell lange 500€ und das dahinter 350-400€.


Drum hab ich ja gemeint, dass ich gekauft habe als sie NOCH 180 gekostet hat (Releasewoche), danach wurde sie teuer. Die 180€ Karte sollte ja auch eine andere 180€ Karte der HD48xxer Reihe ersetzen.


Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei der HD 5800er Serie kam die Preisexplosion daher das Nvidia nicht liefern konnte und sie gleichzeitig ihre GRX 200er Serie eingestellt haben. Den Preis hat übrigs nicht ATI erhöht sondern die Händler, ATI hat von der Differenz wenig gesehen.


AFAIR haben sie damals die Listenpreise nach oben korrigiert, nicht nur die Händler.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Das liegt an den großen Strukturen, es ist in dem Bürokratieapperat nicht vorgesehen und ein eisernes Gesetz besagt das man nichts machen darf was nicht vorgesehen ist, egal wie sinnvoll es ist und selbst wenn es um Leben und Tod geht (Todkranke, die irgendwelche neuen Therapien versuchen wollen können ein Lied davon singen). Von daher: sieh es positiv, es ght nicht um dein Leben und auch nicht um deine Gesundheit und obendrein ist es auch ein toller Vorgeschmack auf eine Verstaatlichung, die viele fordern.


Ja... dabei hab ich sogar schon alle Amtsgänge erledigt gehabt: Die Erlaubnis zu Graben, die Firma die das normal für die Telekom macht usw usf...
Aber ja, ist man eben machtlos.
Anschlüsse wurden wohl weiter gemacht. Und mit jedem neu angeschlossenen Haus in meiner Umgebung wurde mein Internet langsamer. Früher hatte ich 8 mbit stabil, irgendwann kamen zu den Stoßzeiten regelmäßige Disconnects, das ganze wurde mehrmals überprüft, nachdem man mich auf 4mbit runtergestuft hat gings wieder stabil, inzwischen  sinds 2...


----------



## SueLzkoPP (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Deine vermeintliche "Preisexplosion" ist für heutige Verhältnisse aber immernoch ein Schnäppchen. 

HD5870 kam für 350,-€ auf den Markt - High End ! Preisentwicklung fÃ¼r XFX Radeon HD 5870 850M AMD-Design Dirt 2 Edition, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (HD-587A-ZNF9) (9999 Tage) | geizhals.eu EU

Und die HD5850 auch nett  Preisentwicklung fÃ¼r XFX Radeon HD 5850 725M AMD-Design, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (HD-585A-ZNFC) (9999 Tage) | geizhals.eu EU


----------



## Deimos (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ich schliesse mich vielen Punkten an:

*- Grafikkartenpreise*
Völlig überzogen, leider nicht erst seit 2015. Alter Prozess, mutmasslich exzellente Yield-Raten und trotzdem steigen die Preise munter weiter. Die Gründe sind mehrheitlich bekannt; ich erhoffe mir Besserung mit der neuen Generation

*- PCGH-Werbung
*Schöner Punkt, den der Oberst angebracht hat. Man hat oft Besserung gelobt, aber das Design bezüglich Werbung bleibt eine Katastrophe. PCGH ohne Adblocker kommt nach wie vor nicht in Frage.

*- Produktqualität im Generellen und Kundenumgang
*In 2015 hat sich imo weiter akzentuiert, was schon in der Vergangenheit zu beobachten war: für die Firmen hat Kostenoptimierung deutlich Vorrang vor Qualität. Davor sind offenbar selbst hochpreisige und vermeintliche High-End Produkte nicht gefeit.
Es war erschreckend, was an Qualitätsproblemen über Monitore in diesem Jahr zu lesen war.

Die GTX970 kann man hier gleich ebenfalls einordnen. Selbst wenn NV rechtlich gesehen vielleicht sogar alles richtig gemacht hat, möchte ich als Kunde einfach nicht so behandelt werden.

In diesem Sinne kann ich auch Raffs Kommentar nicht wirklich verstehen. Arkham City mag heute (!) ein gutes Spiel sein, dass es verdient, gespielt zu werden.
Gemessen daran, dass sich aber der Publisher selbst zu einem Verkaufsstop durchringt, spricht allerdings Bände über den Zustand des Spiels zum Releasezeitpunkt. Die Reaktion darauf kann einfach nicht harsch genug sein, wenn Publisher sich herausnehmen können, Spiele in unfertigem Zustand zu veröffentlichen, zumal eine Rückgabe bei PC-Spielen weiss Gott nicht immer unproblematisch ist.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Meine persönlichen 3 Fails: 

-Batman AK Portierung.
Nach Fallout 4 mein meisterwartetes Spiel seit Ewigkeiten. Zum Glück nicht vorbestellt, was da abgeliefert wurde hat neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. 

-Fallout 4 
Droppe mit meinem Setup teilweise auf unter 20 FPS, obwohl ich die Regler doch schon weit nach links bzw unten geschoben habe. Von den spielerischen Anspekten will ich gar nicht anfangen. Fallout 3 und Skyrim haben mir zusammen über 500 Std beschäftigt. Fallout 4 will ich nach 40 Stunden nicht mehr spielen.

-Deus Ex Vorbesteller Kram
Das war einfach nur bescheiden. Mehr will ich dazu gar nicht sagen.


----------



## TheDruchii (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



SueLzkoPP schrieb:


> Doch es gab eine Zeit lang Grafikkarten zu vernünftigen Preisen ! Erinnert euch mal an den Preiskampf zwischen HD4870 - GTX260 . Ich habe damals eine Zotac GTX 285 für 290,-€ erstanden und das war aktuelles High End. Von den Dual GPU Versuchen mal abgesehen.
> 
> Hier im Test zur GTX 285 sind alle zur damaligen Zeit interessanten Modelle mit dazugehörigen Preisen.
> 
> ...



Also die 350€ die im Artikel erwähnt werden, entsprächen heute inflationsbereinigt 380€ (VPI 1,084 seit 2009)und wechselkursbereinigt 483€ (Wechselkurs 1,4-1.1.2009 zu 1,1-.1.1.2016).  Diese rund 500€ bilden aber auch genau meine aktuelle Schmerzgrenze ab.

Im selben Jahr kam aber auch die ASUS Mars für schlappe 1000€ auf den Markt. Weckte damals dieselbe Reaktion in mir, wie heutzutage die Titan: "Braucht kein Mensch!"


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Ein Fail habe ich noch vergessen, das Wetter!

Seit Wochen ist es bei mir immer grau, es ist dauernd bewölkt und am Morgen immer Nebel.  Zum Glück habe ich seit 2 Tagen auch mal die Sonne gesehen auch wenn es meistens regnet weil es zu warm ist für Schnee. Hat irgendwer diesen Winter Schnee gehabt oder hat es noch?


----------



## Noxxphox (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

meiner meinung nach deifnitiv die fury, wie sie scjon am anfang erwöhnt wurde...
4gb hbm? wtf die laufn  ei meiner 680 ja schon voll... wiso sollte ich upgraden wenn das msinproblem mit zu wenig vram bestehen bleibt??? da hätten se lieber ordentlich gearbeitet oder wenigstens 6gb oder 8gb draus gemacht... dann hötte sich das ding bestimt besser verkauft... daher für mich definitiv FAIL DES JAHRES 2015


----------



## Rollora (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

GPU Preise werden leider auch in Zukunft hoch sein bzw sogar steigen, dazu gibts offizielle AMD und Intel Folien die die Preise pro Chipfläche in den Zukünftigen Prozessen aufzeigen


----------



## Pu244 (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Rollora schrieb:


> GPU Preise werden leider auch in Zukunft hoch sein bzw sogar steigen, dazu gibts offizielle AMD und Intel Folien die die Preise pro Chipfläche in den Zukünftigen Prozessen aufzeigen



Zum glück haben die Preise der Grakas wenig mit den realen Preisen den Chips zu tun, siehe G200 gegen GK104. Beide (GTX 280 und GTX 680)  wurden für 500€ verkauft, das eine war ein aufgeblähter Ultra High End Chip und das andere eher Mittelklasse, man nimmt was man kriegt.


----------



## Rollora (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Zum glück haben die Preise der Grakas wenig mit den realen Preisen den Chips zu tun, siehe G200 gegen GK104. Beide (GTX 280 und GTX 680)  wurden für 500€ verkauft, das eine war ein aufgeblähter Ultra High End Chip und das andere eher Mittelklasse, man nimmt was man kriegt.


Stimmt natürlich, dass weiterhin Angebot/Nachfrage und Leistung und nicht Chipgröße/Preis in der Herstellung bestimmend sind.
Aber da man davon ausgehen darf, dass 10nm pro mm² die 4-fachen Kosten haben im Vergleich zu 28nm, und ein 600mm² Chip in der Herstellung wahrscheinlich so 30-50€ kostet, wird sich das früher oder später (gemeinsam mit dem teuren HBM) Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mal zum Thema Grafikkartenpreise. Jüngere Leser mögen sich vielleicht nicht erinnern, aber anfangs stammten Luxus-Karten für den Heim-PC von Matrox. 1996 (im Rahmen unseres 20-Jahre-Retro-Specials in der 01/2016) kostete eine Matrox Millenium mit 4 MiB WRAM inklusive 4 MiB Zusatzmodul umgerechnet 719,39 Euro. Mit einem Internet-Preisrechner um die Inflation auf heutige Verhältnisse aufgebläht wären das rund 950 Euro. Und die Millenium konnte noch nichtmal „richtiges“ 3D (bilineare Filterung?).


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Grafikkartenpreise. Jüngere Leser mögen sich vielleicht nicht erinnern, aber anfangs stammten Luxus-Karten für den Heim-PC von Matrox. 1996 (im Rahmen unseres 20-Jahre-Retro-Specials in der 01/2016) kostete eine Matrox Millenium mit 4 MiB WRAM inklusive 4 MiB Zusatzmodul umgerechnet 719,39 Euro. Mit einem Internet-Preisrechner um die Inflation auf heutige Verhältnisse aufgebläht wären das rund 950 Euro. Und die Millenium konnte noch nichtmal „richtiges“ 3D (bilineare Filterung?).



Oh Gott... das muß man sich mal vorstellen


----------



## cortes (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

@ Raff 
Der Mensch wird immer mehr zum Herdentier, einer "denkt" und viele nicken einfach ab.

Zu den Grafikkartenpreisen kann ich mich nur gut an die Zeit der GF2 Ultra erinnern, deren Preis auch Ultra war


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Wie alles in der Geschichte beginnt es in der Luxusecke, gepaart mit Sperrig und Sackschwer. Dann kam irgendwann auch der Dussel Kohl mit dem Monopoly Taler ums Eck


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Grafikkartenpreise. Jüngere Leser mögen sich vielleicht nicht erinnern, aber anfangs stammten Luxus-Karten für den Heim-PC von Matrox. 1996 (im Rahmen unseres 20-Jahre-Retro-Specials in der 01/2016) kostete eine Matrox Millenium mit 4 MiB WRAM inklusive 4 MiB Zusatzmodul umgerechnet 719,39 Euro. Mit einem Internet-Preisrechner um die Inflation auf heutige Verhältnisse aufgebläht wären das rund 950 Euro. Und die Millenium konnte noch nichtmal „richtiges“ 3D (bilineare Filterung?).



Das ist ja teuerer als die Rift! Und Luxus-Gaming ist immer noch quicklebendig...


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Grafikkartenpreise. Jüngere Leser mögen sich vielleicht nicht erinnern, aber anfangs stammten Luxus-Karten für den Heim-PC von Matrox. 1996 (im Rahmen unseres 20-Jahre-Retro-Specials in der 01/2016) kostete eine Matrox Millenium mit 4 MiB WRAM inklusive 4 MiB Zusatzmodul umgerechnet 719,39 Euro. Mit einem Internet-Preisrechner um die Inflation auf heutige Verhältnisse aufgebläht wären das rund 950 Euro. Und die Millenium konnte noch nichtmal „richtiges“ 3D (bilineare Filterung?).



Damals waren Grafikkarten ja auch noch eine neue Technologie, besonders 3D-Karten. Daher muss man das auch in den Preis mit einbeziehen.

Gerade gesehn: GTX 295 damals 500€ UVP; GTX 590 700€ UVP, GTX 690 900€ UVP. Das sind 400€ innerhalb von 7 Jahren. Das kann man nicht alleine mit der Inflation erklären.


----------



## wolflux (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Win 10
140 Watt CPU-TDP (Intel) 14nm ?
Highend-Grafikkarten Luftkühler
Neue unausgereifte Spiele
(Ot.,Die einfache Steuerklärung)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist ja teuerer als die Rift! Und Luxus-Gaming ist immer noch quicklebendig...



Was Carsten nicht erwähnt hat:
Damals liefen 99 Prozent aller Spiele auch mit einer 200 Euro Karte exakt genauso gut, wie mit dem 700 Euro Modell. Als Spieler hat man sein Geld eher in die CPU investieren müssen, Luxus-Grafikkarten waren vor der 3D-Revolution (zu deren Verlierern Matrox zählt) eine Frage der Bilddarstellungsqualität. Für hohe Auflösungen bei hohen Bildwiederholraten brauchte es ein Exemplar mit ausreichend Speicher und guten RAMDAC – und genau dafür war die Millenium bekannt. Damit man davon etwas hatte sollte man auch noch mindestens 1.000, eher 2.000 DM in einen High-End-CRT investieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Eher 2000+ DM in die Röhre. Damals. Und ja, es stimmt, dass die meisten Spiele mit einer vernünftigen 400-DM-Karte auch gut liefen. Performance-Unterschiede gab's aber schon (s. d. erwähnten Retro-Artikel), aber nicht immer mit „Vorteil Matrox“. 



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Gerade gesehn: GTX 295 damals 500€ UVP; GTX 590 700€ UVP, GTX 690 900€ UVP. Das sind 400€ innerhalb von 7 Jahren. Das kann man nicht alleine mit der Inflation erklären.



Gerade in der zufällig offenen Grafikkarten-Tabelle mit den offiziellen UVPs gestöbert: Die Titan Z will ich mal nicht erwähnen... GTX 690: 829 + MwSt.,  GTX 590: 799, GTX 580: 479 und Obacht: GTX 280: 549 Euro. 8800 GTX 699 US-Dollar, 7950 GX2 550 Euro, 7800 GTX/512 649 US-Dollar (!) und Geforce FX 5800 Ultra zur Markteinführung: 650 Euro (!!!) und dann bei Verfügbarkeit zunächst 620 Euro...

Aber auch AMD hat's genommen, wenn man sich dazu in der Lage sah: HD 7990 999 US-Dollar,  HD 7970 499 Euro, HD 6990 vergleichsweise zahm 629 EUR, HD 5970 599 US-D, HD4000-2000 allesamt günstig, Single-GPU maximal 400 Euro, X1900 XTX 649 EUR, X850 XT-PE 530 Euro, 9800 XT 499 US-D, 9700 Pro 449 EUR.

Die Inflation dürft ihr gern selbst dazurechnen.


----------



## Schrotti (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal zum Thema Grafikkartenpreise. Jüngere Leser mögen sich vielleicht nicht erinnern, aber anfangs stammten Luxus-Karten für den Heim-PC von Matrox. 1996 (im Rahmen unseres 20-Jahre-Retro-Specials in der 01/2016) kostete eine Matrox Millenium mit 4 MiB WRAM inklusive 4 MiB Zusatzmodul umgerechnet 719,39 Euro. Mit einem Internet-Preisrechner um die Inflation auf heutige Verhältnisse aufgebläht wären das rund 950 Euro. Und die Millenium konnte noch nichtmal „richtiges“ 3D (bilineare Filterung?).



Hatte die Karte im PC zusammen mit einer 3dfx Voodoo Karte.


----------



## ifrflyer (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: "Mein Fail des Jahres 2015 ..." - das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure*

Mein Fail der Jahres 2015: Windows 10, auch wenn es einige nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------

